# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Busco profesional para dictado de curso sobre  cultivo del piñón y su proceso de tranformación para Biodisel

## EVENTOS IPMA

Se busca profesional (Ing. agronomo, ,forestal, industrial o afines) que maneje el tema sobre manejo tecnico o agronomico del cutivo del piñon y su proceso de transformación para generacion de Biodisel.Con experiencia en dictado de charlas (cursos de capacitación)Enviar su cv al correo: eventosipma@yahoo.com, ipmacj@gmail.comComunicarse al telef. 51-1-5217693 / 993317375Temas similares: Curso Intensivo: Cultivo de cítricos para exportación Busco proveedores de uniformes para plantas de proceso Curso Taller de Actualización Profesional: Nivelación de Tierras para Riego Organizan curso internacional sobre truchas para piscicultores de Junín La Fabril de Ecuador promoverá siembra de piñón para etanol en Perú

----------

